# ICS colored Google search bar...?



## dion (Jul 18, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dion (Jul 18, 2011)

For 4.0.3 running CND 1.1.4.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Is this what you're looking for?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12879-ics-themed-and-borderless-search-bar-themed-border-for-odexed-and-deodexed-added/


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

it depends on what launcher your running as well.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

If your using the stock CND launcher, try this and let me know if it works. ( I'm not sure if that rom uses the icons from the launcher APK, or the separate search apk's)

http://www.mediafire.com/?7551559awpzvi5t


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd really like an ICS blue themed search bar that works for liberty launcher on Gummy Nex 1.6.6









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> I'd really like an ICS blue themed search bar that works for liberty launcher on Gummy Nex 1.6.6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go. Flash in CWM

http://www.mediafire.com/?asdz43irj12ezcv


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you very much. It worked like a charm!
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> Here you go. Flash in CWM
> 
> http://www.mediafire...asdz43irj12ezcv


Also do you know of a way to get the "Google" text that's normally in the search bar back in using Liberty Launcher?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> Also do you know of a way to get the "Google" text that's normally in the search bar back in using Liberty Launcher?


Try this.

http://www.mediafire.com/?lbum7gqedg7mwzz


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

You my friend are a God among Men! Thanks again!
View attachment 15473


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

You my friend are a God among Men! Thanks again!








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dion (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks a ton!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Soulja556 (Oct 30, 2011)

Also, if you want any other color or multi color in the future and you have a ROM that can disable the search bar... There is a widget on the market called Custom ICS Search Widget. It's pretty cool.

https://market.android.com/details?id=jp.u1aryz.products.icssearch

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

+1 on this. That widget works awesome. Now I have a ICS search widget.









Flowing through the ether, courtesy of my AOKP powered GNex.


----------

